# Bklyn, NY - M 2 y/o JAY - ID#A818822



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

In the Brooklyn ACC:

I am an unaltered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Jul 07, 2009










Poor baby looks so stressed







I can help if anyone is interested.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

He looks like he'd be absolutely gorgeous to me too...a bath and a little TLC and wow! Bumping the Brooklyn boy.


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

Is there anyone that can eval this boy?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I think someone had said they could eval "Scrappy" who was at this same facility if I'm not mistaken. Hope that helps...


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Bump for this cutie who's in an awful place!

I'm not qualified to do an eval, but I'd be glad to help any of the Brooklyn ACC dogs in any other way I can.


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

I can do whatever it takes for this guy, he's too precious to let go - if I can do anything, I will. I'm in Orange County, NY


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Someone from a rescue is advocating for him on Craigslist and wrote this about him:

"Jay is a gorgeous black and tan boy dumped in a kill shelter. Despite it, he did very well on his behavior test, and we think he will be good with kids, all kinds of adults and other dogs as well. He will not be available for long, and NEEDS to get out of the shelter ASAP. There is no space in the shelter, and they are euthanizing 10-15 dogs per day"

He sounds like a nice doggie!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

He is still listed. Just in case anyone wants to check the website: http://www.nycacc.org/adopt.htm


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the listing is gone


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I just checked and didn't see him either. Hope it means good news for Jay. Thank you for your very nice offer to help him earlier, mlw987m!


----------

